# Marcus Luttrell (Lone Suvivor Foundation) wedding story on Glenn Beck this morning



## Dynamik1 (Dec 23, 2007)

Hopefully most of you have read Lone Survivor and know the story of Marcus Luttrell and the Lone Survivor Foundation he heads up. On this morning's Glenn Beck radio show Mr. Beck talked about attending the wedding over the weekend and that Marcus gifted members of the wedding party with "customized Beretta's". Has anyone heard any further details? Sounds like a fantastic gift! I'm wondering which model (M9?) and what customizations he had done. 

All our best to Mr & Mrs Luttrell as they celebrate their nuptials and embark on their grand adventure!


----------

